

You've Built a Great Technology, Now What? (A Dilemma) - dpapathanasiou
http://thecodist.com/fiche/thecodist/article/youve-built-a-great-technology-now-what-my-dilemma

======
gibsonf1
I think he meant to say Quandry as he has multiple options instead of dilemma

------
dpapathanasiou
I can empathize with this quote: _"I'm not Ycombinator material"_

